# 2000 Avalon transmission shifter bushing.



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Apparently, the bushing on the linkage between the shifter and the transmission cable wears out on Toyotas. Hard to find Park or Neutral to start to car. Sometimes hard to find R or D. If you have this problem, at least on an Avalon, Corolla, Camry, Sienna, etc. here is where it lives and what the linkage looks like. Easy DIY, I am just waiting for the part. Probably a problem for lots of different makes and models. If your car won't start one day, don't condemn the starter right away. Try Neutral, move the shifter through the gears, up and down, jiggle it. If it starts, you know to at least check the bushing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good video. Concise and easy to follow.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Good video. Concise and easy to follow.


I got a new phone with a better camera, and am trying to keep them short and to the point. This seems a better approach to me. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Darn, I hope my Tacoma doesn't get that disease. So far so good. The last time I had an automatic shifter bushing issue was on my old 1966 Mustang where the bushing was on the lever shaft. When that thing wore out you could move the shifter into any gear without depressing the button. Yikes.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

raylo32 said:


> Darn, I hope my Tacoma doesn't get that disease. So far so good. The last time I had an automatic shifter bushing issue was on my old 1966 Mustang where the bushing was on the lever shaft. When that thing wore out you could move the shifter into any gear without depressing the button. Yikes.


Avalons and Corollas are supposed to be pretty easy to replace. Mine is easy. Siennas, I have heard are NOT easy. Don't know about Tacomas.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is putting the new bushing in. 10 seconds of actual installation time. Five minutes to pull the top console cover.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My jeep has similar bushing. I've had to replace the ones on the transfer case shift cable, one end twice. At least it's a cheap part. A brass bushing would last a lot longer than the neoprene [?] ones they use.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Postscript: I put the new bushing on, drove it a few days then went out to the car and had the same "no start" in Park. I thought, "Well, let's check to make sure I put the thing on securely."

Since it takes less than 30 seconds to pull the console cover, this was not a big deal. Sure enough, the bushing was still on the transmission shifter rod, but had worked off the shifter bracket shaft. I guess I didn't press it on hard enough the first time. Couldn't really see it so, I did it by feel the first time. 

I worked it back on the shaft and pressed as hard as I could and felt a 'pop' as it seated fully on the shaft. Then I got a flexible mirror and checked. Here is what it looks like when you get it fully seated. FYI, be sure to use a mirror to double-check installation prior to reassembly.


----------

